# Black Russian Terrier Pups!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So here are a few pics. of the litter! In the pics. they are about 5 weeks old. There were 6 females and 2 males. We get first pick of a male. We pick up our boy June 19th and I can hardly wait! It's getting so close!

A few of the pups eating:









One of the little boys:









I am so in love!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute!!!! I can see why you're in love! Just a few more weeks til you have your baby, hopefully the wait won't be too painful LOL :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG, they are adorable!! Brings back so many memories. I remember I had a countdown for my boy... :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They are adorable! They look so big already.....how big is he going to be when you get him and how big full grown?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So stinkin' cute!!! Definately can see why you're in love. 

Ahhhhhh nooo, come on puppy feaver, do not strike me now! lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> They look so big already.....how big is he going to be when you get him and how big full grown?


He will be 8 weeks when we get him and probably weigh about 15 pounds (guessing). He will probably be between 130-140 pounds full grown. The dam of the litter is about 120 and the sire is about 135. He's gonna be a big boy! :biggrin:

Thank you all for your kind words! :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So very cute!!
Look at those Tree Trunks for legs!!
No worries of Lucky knocking him around!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh. My. GOSH!! I looove puppies! I'm like a little kid with them; I should probably be told to stop wollerin' them more often. My friends call it Lenny Syndrome (you know, like Lenny from Of Mice & Men:biggrin.

What adorable little babies. Can't wait to see more pics! I'm not really familliar with the breed, so I can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How very adorable, just wait for the terrible terrier to come out!:biggrin:LOL


----------

